# [SUSE 10.2] lvm findetLaufwerk aber es ist nicht nutzbar



## mc_gulasch (2. Dezember 2007)

Hi zusammen,

ich einen Raid-Controller eingebaut, den ich lediglich als zusätzlichen IDE-Steckplatz nutze. Meine Datenfestplatten sind über lvm gemanaged unter der Gruppe "daten" (wer möcht´s für möglich halten  ). lvm zeigt mir die über den RAID angeschlossene Festplatte auch als /dev/sda1 ein, auch das Einbinden in die Gruppe "daten" läuft ohne Fehlermeldung ab, aber ich kann die Platte nicht nutzen - der verfügbare Speicherplatz bleibt gleich groß. 
Ich bin nicht sehr fit im lvm....weiß wer, ob ich was vergessen/übersehen hab?

Danke für jede Antwort
Gulasch


//EDIT:
Noch keiner geantwortet?GUT! SHAME ON ME!! Hab vergessen es zu formatieren.....eieieiei.....Sorry Leuts!

Aber eine Frage bleibt (wenn auch nicht zum Thema passend):
Die Festplatte wird über lvm gemanaged...ok...gut. Aber ich hab die eine Platte vom lvm unter /daten, die andere unter /daten_2 gemountet. Ich würd aber eigentlich gern beide Platten unter einem Ordner (/daten) mounten. Das wird aber wahrscheinlich nicht gehen


----------



## Raubkopierer (2. Dezember 2007)

Nein das geht nicht. Woher soll den dein System wissen auf welche Platte du nun die Daten haben willst. Für so nen Spaß gibts eben Raids. Um mehrere Platten in einer Partition zusammen zu fassen.


----------



## mc_gulasch (2. Dezember 2007)

Das hab ich mir schon fast gedacht, war aber der Meinung, dass Linux eine komplette lvm-Gruppe in einem Mountpoint mounten kann?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (2. Dezember 2007)

Eine Volume-Group kannst Du meines Wissens nach nicht direkt nutzen, also formatieren und mounten.
Der Aufbau eines LVM-Systems sieht folgendermassen aus:
Physical Volume(s) -> VolumeGroup -> Logical Volume(s)

Physical Volumes (PV) sind Festplatten oder Partitionen. Eine oder mehrere PVs werden zu einer Volume Group (VG) zusammengefasst. Innerhalb der VG wird dann ein oder mehrere Logical Volumes (LV) angelegt, welche die schlussendlich genutzten "Partitionen" repraesentieren.


----------



## mc_gulasch (2. Dezember 2007)

Hi Dennis,

so hab ich das auch verstanden. Praktisch heisst das aber eben, dass man die gesamte VG in einem Verzeichnis mounted, oder? Meine VG "daten" wird unter "/daten" gemountet. Wenn ich mir jetzt den in deinem Blog empfohlenen Leitfaden anschau, wird beim vergrößern der VG lediglich ein Volume der VG zugefügt und dann die VG wieder, wie zuvor, gemountet und die Festplatte an sich hat keinen Mountpoint...oder?

Abgesehen davon: Mir hat´s gerade die o.g. VG zerschossen. Zwar existieren im lvm meine alten Einstellungen noch, auch angeblich die Gruppe "daten", aber /dev/daten/daten fehlt. Und hier "fehlen" tatsächlich im Sinne von: Es ist weg...sehr komisch.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (2. Dezember 2007)

mc_gulasch hat gesagt.:


> Hi Dennis,
> 
> so hab ich das auch verstanden. Praktisch heisst das aber eben, dass man die gesamte VG in einem Verzeichnis mounted, oder?


Nein, es wird ein LV (Logical Volume) aus der VG (Volume Group) gemountet. Dieses Volume kann zwar die gesamte Groesse der Gruppe einnehmen, ist aber dennoch ein der Gruppe untergeordnetes Device.



mc_gulasch hat gesagt.:


> Wenn ich mir jetzt den in deinem Blog empfohlenen Leitfaden anschau, wird beim vergrößern der VG lediglich ein Volume der VG zugefügt und dann die VG wieder, wie zuvor, gemountet und die Festplatte an sich hat keinen Mountpoint...oder?


Um eine VG zu vergroessern wird dieser ein PV (Physical Volume), also z.B. eine Partition auf der Festplatte hinzugefuegt. Danach hast Du aber auch erstmal nur mehr Platz in der VolumeGroup. Das ist dann wie unpartitionierter Platz auf einer Festplatte, der Platz ist zwar frei aber erstmal nicht nutzbar.
Um "den Boden urbar" zu machen musst Du dort entweder ein neues LV anlegen oder ein bestehendes vergroessern.
Wenn Du ein bestehendes LV vergroesserst ist es damit auch noch nicht getan, denn dann muss auch noch das darin befindliche Dateisystem auf die neue Groesse aufgeblasen werden.

Da ich jetzt wieder was mehr mit C/C++ mache werde ich mal ueberlegen wie ich was in dieser Hinsicht basteln kann, denn es scheint fuer LVM kaum brauchbare GUIs geben.


----------

